# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR BIRTHDAY PICNIC. OUR CLUB HAS VARIOUS BIRTHDAYS ALL HAPPENING IN THE MONTH OF MAY, SO WE DECIDED TO INVITE EVERYONE TO COME CELEBRATE WITH US. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST! *</span>


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin: You know Tradition of Southern California will be there ..........and this time we'll be there early!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Apr 14 2008, 08:27 AM~10411263
> *:biggrin: You know Tradition of Southern California will be there ..........and this time we'll be there early!
> *


  LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS MIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride Car Club will be there for sure


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

dAMN YO... U guys doin a BI-Monthly Picnic huh

Big ups to TRAFFIC


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT TO ARE CRUISE NIGHT AND WE WILL BE SEEING YOU AT YOUR PICNIC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: hell yeah!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, same day as azusa high car show. well, i'll be at bonelli that day!!!


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

YOU KNOW BIG LOU WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: STARTIN TO LOOK GOOD, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE! :yes:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 13 2008, 11:51 PM~10409675
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST!  </span>
> *


IS IT GOING TO BE THE SAME SIDE OF THE PARK OR THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK WHERE IT'S BIGGER? YOU GUYS PACKED THE LAST PICNIC. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 15 2008, 11:57 AM~10421876
> *IS IT GOING TO BE THE SAME SIDE OF THE PARK OR THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK WHERE IT'S BIGGER? YOU GUYS PACKED THE LAST PICNIC. :biggrin:
> *


*SAME SIDE, EAST SHORES*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR PICNIC. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST! *</span>


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: HEY SOMEBODY FROM "TRAFFIC" NEEDS 2 CALL "TONY NEGRETTE" FROM "EPICS CC" ASAP, REGARDING DA DATE 4 YUR PICNIC BRO!!!!!!!!!! (626) 319-6950!! THANK YOU GUYZ.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10434424
> *:dunno: THE PICNIC IS FOR BIRTHDAYS IN THE CLUB. THE DATE HAPPENS TO LAND ON A COUPLE OF CLUB MEMBERS BIRTHDAYS. WE ARE NOT TRING TO STEP ON ANYBODYS TOES FOR A DATE. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME IF THEY CHOOSE.</span>*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Memo, Good Luck with the Picnic!! Let the Homies know I wish them a Happy Birthday!! I will not be able to make it, I made a commitment to EPICS to be at there show!! But you know if I did not have anything going I would be there!! See you at Dukes!!

AL


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10435101
> *What's up Memo, Good Luck with the Picnic!!  Let the Homies know I wish them a Happy Birthday!!  I will not be able to make it, I made a commitment to EPICS to be at there show!!  But you know if I did not have anything going I would be there!!  See you at Dukes!!
> 
> AL
> *


  :thumbsup: WILL DO ALEX


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY, AND HAPPY PIC-NICKING TO WHOEVER IS GOING ANYWHERE


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we'll be ther
the last picnic was the sh#t


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10439105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 16 2008, 11:13 PM~10435953
> *HAPPY B-DAY, AND HAPPY PIC-NICKING TO WHOEVER IS GOING ANYWHERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THE PICNIC IT IS 3 DAYS BEFORE MY BIRTHDAY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE.......


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Apr 21 2008, 07:47 PM~10470443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS C.C L.A._@Apr 21 2008, 07:47 PM~10470443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 

From 10fwy Exit Fairplex... Go North
when u get to the Light by the Golf Course(via verde, or Puddingstone dr.)
Make a Left..... Go all the Way to the Pay booth....
Proceed after paying, down hill... First lil Street to ur Right
Turn Right..... Follow till u get to ur next right turn.....

A lil Hidden... But a Nice Spot!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ITS ON OUR CALENDAR-ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Apr 23 2008, 05:00 PM~10487492
> *ITS ON OUR CALENDAR-ROLLERZ ONLY  SOUTH COUNTY!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Apr 23 2008, 05:00 PM~10487492
> *ITS ON OUR CALENDAR-ROLLERZ ONLY  SOUTH COUNTY!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Dukes Pasadena will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i will go as long as that 94 cadillac dont go from traffic.. j/k homie classic style will be there to support homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 25 2008, 05:57 PM~10504474
> *i will go as long as that 94 cadillac dont go from traffic.. j/k homie classic style will be there to support homie
> *


 :0 THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE, GRACIAS FOR YOUR GUYS SUPPORT.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10501999
> *:thumbsup: Dukes Pasadena will be there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67+Apr 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10501999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR BIRTHDAY PICNIC. OUR CLUB HAS VARIOUS BIRTHDAYS ALL HAPPENING IN THE MONTH OF MAY, SO WE DECIDED TO INVITE EVERYONE TO COME CELEBRATE WITH US. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST! *</span>


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up guys. U know SuspectS C.C. will roll down there. Hey Memo hope this time we don't forget any of our cooking stuff :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10508955
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR BIRTHDAY PICNIC.  OUR CLUB HAS VARIOUS BIRTHDAYS ALL HAPPENING IN THE MONTH OF MAY, SO WE DECIDED TO INVITE EVERYONE TO COME CELEBRATE WITH US.  THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST!  </span>
> 
> 
> ...



THATS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 26 2008, 08:18 PM~10511386
> *What up guys. U know SuspectS C.C. will roll down there. Hey Memo hope this time we don't forget any of our cooking stuff  :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10508955
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR BIRTHDAY PICNIC.  OUR CLUB HAS VARIOUS BIRTHDAYS ALL HAPPENING IN THE MONTH OF MAY, SO WE DECIDED TO INVITE EVERYONE TO COME CELEBRATE WITH US.  THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST!  </span>
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE PIC BIG GIO


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Apr 30 2008, 07:30 PM~10546205
> *THATS A  NICE PIC BIG GIO
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

TTT just 23 more days. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## CircleSteve (Dec 18, 2007)

Im just down the street, be able to walk home.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CircleSteve_@May 3 2008, 07:36 PM~10569161
> *Im just down the street, be able to walk home.
> *


 :cheesy: lost soul found or what :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CircleSteve_@May 3 2008, 07:36 PM~10569161
> *Im just down the street, be able to walk home.
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there! Camera in hand! Jae


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 5 2008, 08:08 AM~10578017
> *I'll be there! Camera in hand! Jae
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WANTS TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND RIDERS IN GENERAL TO COME JOIN US FOR OUR BIRTHDAY PICNIC. OUR CLUB HAS VARIOUS BIRTHDAYS ALL HAPPENING IN THE MONTH OF MAY, SO WE DECIDED TO INVITE EVERYONE TO COME CELEBRATE WITH US. THE PICNIC WILL BE ON SUNDAY MAY 25TH AT BONELLI PARK IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS. THE PICNIC WILL START AT 11 AM, SHOW UP EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, BRING THE FAMILY THIS SHOULD BE GOOD DAY OUT IN THE SUN. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND DRINKS, SIDE DISHES ARE GLADLY WELCOMED SO WE CAN HAVE A BIG FEAST! *</span>


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:0 17 more days.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 8 2008, 03:56 PM~10610306
> *:0  17 more days.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS IE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@May 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10654766
> *VIEJITOS IE  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@May 14 2008, 02:25 PM~10654766
> *VIEJITOS IE  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


UH O :0 THERE GOES HALF THE PARK! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@May 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10654766
> *VIEJITOS IE  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10658173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  FINALLY A SUNDAY EVENT :biggrin: I'LL BE THERE


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 17 2008, 09:25 PM~10678837
> *ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

CAN"T WAIT FOR SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE A FUNDAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10689627
> *CAN"T WAIT FOR SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE A FUNDAY!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hno: JUST A COUPLE OF MORE DAYS AWAY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@May 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10689627
> *CAN"T WAIT FOR SUNDAY ITS GOING TO BE A FUNDAY!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Got that right homie going to be a good day. Just like the last one. :biggrin: 

See U in just 4 more days. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 20 2008, 03:32 PM~10697726
> *Got that right homie going to be a good day. Just like the last one. :biggrin:
> 
> See U in just 4 more days. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT, GOTTA SEE WHAT THE OTHER FELLAS SAY. :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Couple more days :biggrin: Cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10707192
> *I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT, GOTTA SEE WHAT THE OTHER FELLAS SAY. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@May 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10707204
> *Couple more days  :biggrin: Cant wait :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Trucha Car Club will be there. We'll be holding our meeting out there......

Joe


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@May 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10716001
> *Trucha Car Club will be there.  We'll be holding our meeting out there......
> 
> Joe
> *


MESSAGE SENT & COMPLETE. :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

I'll be out there. Don't know what to take though.

Haterz Edition 











or 

The Amazon


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@May 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10716389
> *I'll be out there. Don't know what to take though.
> 
> Haterz Edition
> ...


 :0 i say booth! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

2 more days. no rain for that day.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 23 2008, 08:35 AM~10719516
> *2 more days. no rain for that day.
> *


hope fully no rain! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@May 22 2008, 07:22 PM~10716001
> *Trucha Car Club will be there.  We'll be holding our meeting out there......
> 
> Joe
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 07:39 PM~10716167
> *MESSAGE SENT & COMPLETE. :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


  THANKS JROCK :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 23 2008, 04:08 PM~10722121
> * THANKS JROCK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@May 22 2008, 07:58 PM~10716389
> *I'll be out there. Don't know what to take though.
> 
> Haterz Edition
> ...


FUCKIT BRINGEM BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10707192
> *I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT, GOTTA SEE WHAT THE OTHER FELLAS SAY. :biggrin:
> *


OK WE'LL BE THERE WITH I THINK 3 CARS... :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 24 2008, 11:03 AM~10727678
> *OK WE'LL BE THERE WITH I THINK 3 CARS... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

its still going on


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@May 24 2008, 01:14 PM~10728471
> *its still going on
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

No Rain!! OLDIES WILL BE THERE 4SURE!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 24 2008, 12:32 PM~10728565
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE WITH A SIDE DISH


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV+May 24 2008, 02:09 PM~10728753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV_@May 24 2008, 02:09 PM~10728753
> *No Rain!! OLDIES WILL BE THERE 4SURE!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

NICE SPOT!! COOL RIDES and perfect day for a picnic, This is def an event to not miss.. After we hit the Elysian Park Fundraiser, then to Epics Car Show in Azuza we had to cruise over to San Dimas to check out the bad ass rides.. :biggrin: 

Wow what a perfect weekend...


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

THE WEATHER WAS KIND OF CRAPY :uh: BUT THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!! :worship: SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS THANKS FOR SPENDING YOUR SUNDAY WITH US!:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A big THANK YOU from Gangs to Grace CC!! Great picnic!! Way to Go Traffic!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

A BIG THANKS ON BEHALF OF THE WHOLE TRAFFIC FAM TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT (_SUSPECTS, PRIDE, DELEGATION, ELITE, STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, RAZA STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, DOWN SOUTH, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ELUSIVE, CALI STYLE, UNIQUES, TRADITION, REALITY, OHANA, CLASSIFIED, GANGS TO GRACE AND OLDIES, HOPEFULLY I DIDN'T FORGET ANYONE _:biggrin: )AND SOLO RIDERS. I'LL TRY TO POST PICS LATER  

THANKS HOPEFULLY EVERYONE ENJOYED IT AND WENT HOME WITH A FULL STOMACH :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10736178
> *A BIG THANKS ON BEHALF OF THE WHOLE TRAFFIC FAM TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT (SUSPECTS, PRIDE, DELEGATION, ELITE, STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, RAZA STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, DOWN SOUTH, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ELUSIVE, CALI STYLE, UNIQUES, TRADITION, REALITY, OHANA, CLASSIFIED, GANGS TO GRACE AND OLDIES, HOPEFULLY I DIDN'T FORGET ANYONE :biggrin: )AND SOLO RIDERS.  I'LL TRY TO POST PICS LATER
> 
> THANKS HOPEFULLY EVERYONE ENJOYED IT AND WENT HOME WITH A FULL STOMACH :biggrin:
> *


I rode up there with The Homies From Santana CC Orange County! We had a blast, and was loving the rides!!

:thumbsup: def hittin this again next year!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@May 26 2008, 02:46 AM~10737409
> *I rode up there with The Homies From Santana CC Orange County! We had a blast, and was loving the rides!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  def hittin this again next year!!
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## MUN2S (Oct 5, 2006)

yea man!!!this picnic was firme as usual.thanks to traffic for takeing care of the jente.i was with ontario classics and empire classics,we all had a good time.gracias.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUN2S_@May 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10738543
> *yea man!!!this picnic was firme as usual.thanks to traffic for takeing care of the jente.i was with ontario classics and empire classics,we all had a good time.gracias.
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUN2S_@May 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10738543
> *yea man!!!this picnic was firme as usual.thanks to traffic for takeing care of the jente.i was with ontario classics and empire classics,we all had a good time.gracias.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 26 2008, 06:50 PM~10741754
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FOR THE BBQ HOPE YOU LIKED THE MACCARONI SALAD :biggrin: 
YOUR PICNICS ARE REALLY A GREAT FAMILY OUTING :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 26 2008, 08:19 PM~10741972
> *THANKS FOR THE BBQ HOPE YOU LIKED THE MACCARONI SALAD :biggrin:
> YOUR PICNICS ARE REALLY A GREAT FAMILY OUTING  :thumbsup:  TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WE TRY OUR BEST


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey what's up Memo sorry we couldn't make it out there bro some of us were at the river for he weekend and others had some family things going and I had alot of work to do around my house but you know we're there for the next one!! :thumbsup:  congrats on another picnic full of TRAFFIC on the way in and on the way out! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DAMM "TRAFFIC" IT LOOKED NICE OUT THUR!! HAD SUM OF DA GUYZ GO OUT THUR LIKE AT 6:OO IN DA MORNING!! DIDNT SEE NOTHING!! SHOULD OF STOOD A LIL LONGER DAMMIT!! DESPENSA GUYZ!!! EL ADAM


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@May 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10742659
> *Hey what's up Memo sorry we couldn't make it out there bro some of us were at the river for he weekend and others had some family things going and I had alot of work to do around my house but you know we're there for the next one!! :thumbsup:   congrats on another picnic full of TRAFFIC on the way in and on the way out! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10743009
> * DAMM "TRAFFIC" IT LOOKED NICE OUT THUR!! HAD SUM OF DA GUYZ GO OUT THUR LIKE AT 6:OO IN DA MORNING!! DIDNT SEE NOTHING!! SHOULD OF STOOD A LIL LONGER DAMMIT!! DESPENSA GUYZ!!! EL ADAM
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10743009
> * DAMM "TRAFFIC" IT LOOKED NICE OUT THUR!! HAD SUM OF DA GUYZ GO OUT THUR LIKE AT 6:OO IN DA MORNING!! DIDNT SEE NOTHING!! SHOULD OF STOOD A LIL LONGER DAMMIT!! DESPENSA GUYZ!!! EL ADAM
> *


 :0 THAT WAS A BIT EARLY, YOU GUYS SHOULD'VE HUNG IN THERE IT WAS A FULL HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Traffic for the food and the good time. Hey Memo You know how we where talking about the good time when we would get pulled over. I got stoped by the LACSD on sunday. For small wheels :twak: Looks like the good times are back :biggrin:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

THANKS TRAFFIC WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE . SEE YOU GUYS ON THE NEXT SHOW . CLASSIFIED C.C.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@May 25 2008, 06:57 PM~10735103
> * THE WEATHER WAS KIND OF CRAPY  :uh: BUT THANKS TO EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT!! :worship:  SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS THANKS FOR SPENDING YOUR SUNDAY WITH US!:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:
> *


JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR PICNIC AND WE HAD FUN...LIL COLD BUT THOSE HOT LINKS WERE HOT... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10736178
> *A BIG THANKS ON BEHALF OF THE WHOLE TRAFFIC FAM TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT (SUSPECTS, PRIDE, DELEGATION, ELITE, STYLE, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, RAZA STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, DOWN SOUTH, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ELUSIVE, CALI STYLE, UNIQUES, TRADITION, REALITY, OHANA, CLASSIFIED, GANGS TO GRACE AND OLDIES, HOPEFULLY I DIDN'T FORGET ANYONE :biggrin: )AND SOLO RIDERS.  I'LL TRY TO POST PICS LATER
> 
> THANKS HOPEFULLY EVERYONE ENJOYED IT AND WENT HOME WITH A FULL STOMACH :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 27 2008, 07:05 PM~10749285
> *JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR PICNIC AND WE HAD FUN...LIL COLD BUT THOSE HOT LINKS WERE HOT... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+May 27 2008, 09:43 AM~10745335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WE HAD FIRME TIME AT THE TRAFFIC C.C. PICNIC FROM CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 28 2008, 06:37 PM~10757593
> *WE HAD FIRME TIME AT THE TRAFFIC C.C. PICNIC  FROM CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB
> *


  THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE would like to say thanks to TRAFFIC for a great day at the park. Had a good time!


----------

